# Rubber boot repair?



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

I'd find a shoe repair shop near you (if you can find one) and ask them. Depending on what the liner is made of, find some sort of sock or similar that can be turned into a new liner, or even a temporary one that you wear over your socks.

Sorry, no better answer.


----------



## TRB (Nov 28, 2002)

Don't use epoxy cuz it's too stiff and something inflexible will not help if you know what I mean...use aqua seal with corollary additive, which can be found at fishing tackle shops. Used to repair leaks in waders to holes in rubber rafts. I would think that the size and or fit of 
the boot to your foot might be too loose. Some thick fleece from a dog bed or a pet mat may do the trick. New of material course! Don't want puppy to have a cold spot in bed this winter! Haha! The best material In my opinion to have next to skin is good old natural WOOL. Try a strip instead of a patch of the material to improve the spacing inside boot. This may help, hope it does!!! TRB


----------



## TRB (Nov 28, 2002)

Aquaseal with cotol additive!! (Damn spellcheck!!)


----------



## arrahslinger (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. I didn't think about the epoxy hardening too much, that sure would defeat the purpose. I've got some lambswool in my leathercraft supplies I could try with the aquaseal. I would never deprive my lil' buddy of his comforts! LOL!

Now, when you mention "aquaseal with cotol additive," do you mean a particular type of aquaseal? Or, are you just pointing out that aquaseal adhesive will contain this additive, therefore, making it more flexible?

The closest shop repair shop is over an hour away, so that would be kinda difficult.

Thanks again!


----------



## arrahslinger (Jun 3, 2011)

Nevermind, I see some aquaseal comes with a bottle of cotol additive. Internet sure do come in handy! :teeth:


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

I also have the same problem witha pair of lacrosse alphas 1000gram. I may try the Aquaseal with cotol additive trick


----------



## TRB (Nov 28, 2002)

You can use the aqua seal straight from the tube or add the cotol to the aquaseal on piece of cardboard and mix together like you would do with epoxy. The cotol will make the bond dry faster and I feel that it will be much stronger in the long run. You can find this from cabelas website in fishing section. You could use stuff like GOOP or even silicone but you will want to have some pressure to hold the matl. in place until the repair dries... The aquaseal and cotol are the best choice for a truly professional long lasting quality repair. And it dries/ cures quickly. Since you will probably hold it in place till its dry. It will run you about $15.00 dollars for the two products.


----------



## TRB (Nov 28, 2002)

You can use the aqua seal straight from the tube or add the cotol to the aquaseal on piece of cardboard and mix together like you would do with epoxy. The cotol will make the bond dry faster and I feel that it will be much stronger in the long run. You can find this from cabelas website in fishing section. You could use stuff like GOOP or even silicone but you will want to have some pressure to hold the matl. in place until the repair dries... The aquaseal and cotol are the best choice for a truly professional long lasting quality repair. And it dries/ cures quickly. Since you will probably hold it in place till its dry. It will run you about $15.00 dollars for the two products.x


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

arrahslinger said:


> I've got a pair of Muck rubber boots in their second season. The inside liner has worn off around the heel causing me blisters.
> 
> Maybe it's the shape of my foot, but I can never get more than a season and a half before a pair of rubber boots does this to me. I even use my boot dryers religiously. :sad: I really can't afford to buy new rubber boots every other season.
> 
> ...



I use duct tape in my cowboy boots. it works great.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

I think any gluing will involve bicycle tire tube repair materials. Taping up your heel before donning your socks will help. I have to do this w' a pair of steel toed shoes I occasionally wear.


----------



## PseNova88 (Sep 13, 2012)

I use tire patches.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

You could try cutting & fitting a piece of felt sole (3/8" thk), used as sole replacements for waders, for each heal. Cut to suit & use Goop Marine glue (semi-contact) to secure it in place, plus use it to repair leaks. The felt will be a good insulator, be comfortable & wear well. The Marine Goop is available at HD, Lowes, etc. and works very well both inside & out & is flexible.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

PseNova88 said:


> I use tire patches.


I to have used these with great success


----------

